# Comprobar el funcionamiento de un generador de onda



## Angelectrico (Feb 6, 2007)

En primera agradezco a todos las personas que hacen posible este foro y mis más sinceras felicitaciones. Por ser la primera espero hacer mis preguntas en la sección y  forma adecuada.

Tema del proyecto: Comprobar el funcionamiento de un generador de onda diente de sierra sin osciloscopio.
Descripción del proyecto
En si esta es la parte de un proyecto más amplio, pero me se me ha complicado el principio que  es  construir un sencillo generador de onda de diente de sierra de 100 Hz y 5Vpp. 

Si el circuito utiliza un 555 o un opamp ¿cambia mucho su desempeño? O ¿en base a que debo elegir el diseño?

Ahora, una vez montado físicamente, sin usar el osciloscopio ¿existe alguna alternativa para comprobar que el circuito esta produciendo una onda diente de sierra?

Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica: Principiante
Nivel académico: Estudiante de electrónica


----------



## Apollo (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola Angelectrico:

EL 555 por definición no puede entregarte una onda de "diente de sierra" en su salida, ya que está diseñado para trabajar con ondas cuadradas (en cualquiera de sus formas de conexión) de diferente duración.

De los pines 6 y 7 se puede obtener una forma de onda muy parecida, pero tiende a presentar una ligera curvatura en el descenso con el aumento de frecuencia.

En algún momento vi un integrado que podía generarte las tres formas de onda más comunes a una misma frecuencia (Cuadrada, Curva y Diente de sierra), la verdad no recuerdo ni el número, pero buscaré en mis apuntes y revistas para encontrarlo. En lo personal me parece mejor opción un OpAmp.

Tal vez si tienes un medidor de voltajes de pico a pico y el oscilador está a muy baja frecuencia podrías notar la forma en la que sube y baja la aguja para determinar si es "diente de sierra" o no, pero definitivamente sin un osciloscopio va a ser muy difícil decirlo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------



## JV (Feb 7, 2007)

> Tal vez si tienes un medidor de voltajes de pico a pico y el oscilador está a muy baja frecuencia podrías notar la forma en la que sube y baja la aguja para determinar si es "diente de sierra" o no, pero definitivamente sin un osciloscopio va a ser muy difícil decirlo.



Hola Angelectrico, coincido con la apreciacion de Apollo, a baja frecuencia midiendo el voltaje.

Saludos..


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 8, 2007)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> En algún momento vi un integrado que podía generarte las tres formas de onda más comunes a una misma frecuencia (Cuadrada, Curva y Diente de sierra), la verdad no recuerdo ni el número, pero buscaré en mis apuntes y revistas para encontrarlo. En lo personal me parece mejor opción un OpAmp.



Un integrado que cumple esa función es el XR-2206 (Monolithic Function Generator)

Aqui su hoja de datos:

http://www.exar.com/products/XR2206v103.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Muchas gracias Li-ion, ya he visto dos  jajaja,  muy buen documento 

Saludos al foro


----------



## Angelectrico (Feb 11, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias. Las he tomado en cuenta:
pero como encontre varios diseños para un generador de diente de sierra usando op-amp, pense q para asegurarme q "funcionan" era buena idea simularos en circuit maker, no se q tan cercano al funcionamiento real sean los resultados. Tambien encontre q si la salida de onda de diente de sierra se conecta a un monitor de voltaje , podria verse,a baja frecuencia, como varia el voltaje. En la mayoria de los diseños para construir ese monitor de voltaje se usa el LM3914 ¿existe algun otro integrado?


----------



## cliche (Feb 11, 2007)

estaba pensando que si pones un transformador directamente a la red de 220v 
tienes que bajar a 5v luego rectificar con un puente y tendras el doble de la frecuencia me refiero a 100hz y co 5volts 
es simple y no nesesitas un integrado
ahora si te lo piden que loi generes con digitales ya tenes que empezar a diseñar con algun CI 
saludos........


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 11, 2007)

mejor utiliza opam si deseas tener  una señal de onda de sierra sin distorsiones.
Mi miras un poquito encontraras multitut de diseños ya que antiguamente se utilizava para TV. Uno de los parametros mas importantes son la linealidad de la rampa y el tiempo de bajada, veras en muchos diseños que hacen incapie en esye parametro debido que es el tiempo de retorno de un haz de TV y debe ser lo mas rapido posible.


En teoria con el tester deberias poderlo medir, si saber a ciencia cierta que la tension maxima son 5V si haces la integral de una rampa  para calcular el valor medio deberia salirte la tension medida por el tester de forma muy aproximada.


Otra forma es utilizar el PC como osciloscopio por la entrada de audio de tu tarjeta de sonido


----------

